# 

## Redakcja

Czy na budowie zdarzają się absurdy? Ile to razy wykonawca podcina gałąź na której siedzi? Czekamy na doświadczenia z pola bitwy budowy. Za najciekawsze wypowiedzi - nagroda.

----------


## wojptak

Budują spotkałem się z kilkoma niedorzecznościami. Największą było podłączenie prądu. Od dnia złożenia wniosku do dnia, kiedy popłyną prąd minęło 11 miesięcy. Inną jest to, że kupując działkę od miasta, na terenie przeznaczonym pod zabudowę mieszkalną, musiałem składać wniosek o odrolnienie działki. 

________________
WYGRAŁEŚ PARASOL - PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Redakcja dnia 2003-02-12 10:41 ]</font>

----------


## Karolina

Najlepszy numer wycieli nam więźbiarze. Ponieważ w projekcie był błąd i jedna z krokwi przechodziła dokładnie w miejscu komina, więc nasi "fachowcy" rozebrali istniejący (!)już komin i położyli w tym miejscu krokiew. Kto ostatni tego na wierzchu!

________________
NAGRODA - PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Redakcja dnia 2003-02-12 11:43 ]</font>

----------


## Wowka

W 1981 roku złożyłem wniosek w TP (wtedy nazywało się to trochę inaczej) o podłączenie telefonu. Właśnie dostałem zawiadmienie, że wniosek został rozpatrzony pozytywnie i należy zgłosić się do TP w celu podpisania umowy. Nie wiem co zrobić  :Confused:   latem zamierzam przeprowadzić się do nowego własnego domu.
___________
NAGRODA - PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Redakcja dnia 2003-02-12 11:43 ]</font>

----------


## Teska

u mnie niedorzecznosc to prąd: w 23 osoby wybudowalismy linię energetyczna na polecenie energetyki ..koszt to 8000 zł od osoby a nastepnie przez 24 miesiace kłótnie z energetyką zeby linię od nas przejeła..nastapiło to rowno w dwa lata od wybudowania :Sad:

----------


## Becik

A nasz murarz, (byliśmy już na niego wkurzeni i zastanawialiśmy się czy go nie pogonić) powiedział którejś soboty: "Jeśli nie dostanę dziś 1500pln, to w poniedziałek nie przyjeżdzam"  :Lol:

----------


## Becik

Opowiem jeszcze jak przekombinował facet, który sprzedawał nam działkę. Działek było 10, wzdłuż nich musiał wydzielić drogę dojazdową. Drogę zachował dla siebie, a kupującym działki zapisał w akcie notarialnym służebność na przyjazd. Wymyślił chyba sobie, że zarobi na tym raz jeszcze, gdy właściciele działki będą chcieli ciągnąć przez drogę media. Ku jego wielkiej radości wszyscy kupujący "połknęli haczyk". Ale kiedy przyszło do negocjacji w sprawie mediów przez drogę, większość ludzi się "postawiła", co niektórzy lepsi pieniacze odgrażali się nawet że zimą złamią sobie rękę lub nogę i wytoczą mu sprawę o nieodśnieżenie drogi. W rezultacie część z nas w ramach ugody podpisała z facetę umowę za 500zł.
Na czym polega absurd? Ano na tym że gdyby facet nie kombinował i dał cenę za działkę razem ze służebnością na media 500 zł wyższą - i tak byśmy ją kupili, inni pewnie też. Wszyscy wyszlibyśmy na to samo ale za to zaoszczędzilibyśmy nerwów i czasu.

----------


## EDZIA

W akcie notarialnym miałam zapis, że działka jest budowlana. Wg mapy Gminy okazało się, że jest rolnicza.Po długich negocjacjach Pan przyniósł nakładkę na mapę z działkami budowlanymi. Mapa do nakładki na szczęście nie pasowała. Jak dopasował nakładkę do drogi z jednej strony działki była rolnicza a jak dopasował do drogi z drugiej strony działki była budowlana. Tak prawem korzyści załatwiliśmy pozwolenie na budowę. 

____________
NAGRODA! - PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2003-02-12 12:47 ]</font>

----------


## maciek_s

W ubiegłym roku złożyłem wniosek w TP (kwiecień) o przyłącze do sieci. W listopadzie TP doprowadziła mi kabel pod sam budynek. W styczniu tego roku dostałem informację, że z uwagi na brak możliwości podłączenia do sieci kablowej dostanę telefon  z przyłączem radiowym (NMT). Od ubiegłego mam zainstalowany taki aparat a kabel TP dalej tkwi pod budynkiem. Podobno w połowie stycznia chodził w moim rejonie pracownik TP, który stwierdził, że nie ma kabla podziemnego..., tym samy wydano decyzję o przyłączu j.w. Dobre, co? Maciek_s

______________
NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2003-02-12 15:10 ]</font>

----------


## agnes

A ja dostałam twp z mapką przyłacza wodnego do którego mielismy się włączyć i w dzień w którym mieliśmy kopać dowiedziałam się ,że tego przyłacza tam w ogóle nie ma ,choc przyłącze do dzisiejszego dnia na mapach wod-kanu figuruje.Najlepsze jest to ,że miałam projekt przyłacza wod.kan. już zaakceptowany przez ZUD i wydane pozwolenie na budowę  :Smile:  A nadto załatwiałam w Urzędzie Miejskim projekt rozkopania drogi,pozwolenia w policji ,niemało mnie to wszystko kosztowało ,taki mamy burdel w Polsce ,za który płaci inwestor/pieniądze wyrzucone w błoto/Na szczęście była możliwość dodpięcia się do przyłacza wodnego sąsiada /którego za to nie ma na mapach wod.kanu,ponieważ w czasach socrealizmu pracownik wod.kanu pociagnął sobie prywatnie przyłacze nie nanosząc go na mapki/  :Lol: 
__________
NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Redakcja dnia 2003-02-13 11:25 ]</font>

----------


## EWAR

A ja kupiłam działkę budowlaną z przyłączem energetycznym i szafką z licznikiem. Kiedy starałam się o pozwolenie na budowę kazano mi robić nowy projekt przyłącza i kłaść nowy kabel, bo podobno to istniejące jest tylko na cele budowlane. Kabel, który już jest ułożony zdaniem Energetyki może nie być dość "gruby" jak na kilowatowe potrzeby domu. Ale najciekawsze, że zanim kupiłam tę działkę była ona własnością wojska, stały na niej radary i podłączone były do tego samego kabla. 
Czyżby mój mały domek miał zużywać więcej prądu niż radary wojskowe?  :Confused: 

____________
NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Redakcja dnia 2003-02-13 11:27 ]</font>

----------

moja dzialka znajduje sie przy polnej, lesnej drodze. w planie jest jej budowa, ale kiedy, nie wiadomo. przy podlączaniu wody musialem zwrocic sie o zgode o zajecie pasa drogowego, wylaczenie z ruchu i poniesc stoswne oplaty.

----------


## buleczka_77

U nas zamontowano w pokojach kaloryfery, nie dość, że krzywo to jeszcze każdy na innej wysokości. Potem panowie byli mocno zdziwieni, czego się czepiamy? Kaloryfery wiszą? - wiszą! To o co chodzi?

----------


## greg

Kryłem swój dom blachodachówką. Wybrałem firmę i umówiłem się z przedstawicielem na pomiary gdy będę miał wykonaną więźbę (blachy na wymiar). Dach najprostszy z możliwych - dwuspadowy symetryczny. Przyjechał przedstawiciel pomierzył a po kilku dniach dostarczono arkusze blachy. Mieliśmy spokojnie wyjechać na urlop mając już przykryty dom. Po przykryciu jednej połaci okazało się, że arkusze na drugą połać są dokładnie o 1 metr za krótkie. Pomyliła się osoba wykonująca pomiary  :Sad:  Po kilku telefonach, i wyzycie u przedstawiciela obiecano wymienić za krótkie arkusze ale musiałem dopłacić różnicę bo powierzchnia dachu "powiększyła się". Na urlop pojechaliśmy mając dom przykryty w połowie a dekarze poszli do innej roboty. Dopiero po kilku tygoniach udało się przykryć resztę.

----------


## Alanta

u mnie w bloku KAŻDY włącznik światła jest na innej wysokości. Odkryliśmy to dopiero, gdy dziecko zaczęło dorastać i do jednego włącznika sięgało, a do innych nie  :Smile:  . W domu ustaliliśmy już jedną wysokośc...

----------


## dobrzykowice

Absurdem dla mnie jest brak rozróżnienia w operacie wodno prawnym róznych typów budów. Obowiązuje taka sama procedura przy budowie dajmy na to mostu na Wiśle i przy budowie mojego przepustu drogowego nad suchym rowem glębokości 1 metra. Cala checa trwa już rok i ma się zakończyć rozprawą wodno prawną. Ciekawie czy sędziowie będą w togach  :Smile:

----------


## mordka

Ja nie mieszkam jeszcze we własnym domu, ani nawet nie buduję, ale 3 lata temu wprowadzałam sie do pierwszego własnego mieszkania. Też zdarzyło się kilka absurdalnych sytuacji.
1. podłączono nam telefon. Podpisano z nami umowę na ten telefon. Oznajmiono, że koszt podłączenia pokryła spółdzielnia mieszkaniowa z wkładu budowlanego, który my wnieśliśmy. A nawet, że spółdzielnia nadpłaciła i dlatego teraz my nie będziemy musieli opłacać naszych rachunków telefonicznych aż do wyczerpania tejże nadpłaty. Nie powiem, nawet nas to ucieszyło, gadaliśmy za darmo przez jakieś pół roku. Minęły dwa lata i otrzymaliśmy ze spółdzielni zestawienie kosztów całkowitych naszego osiedla (tzw. rozliczenie inwestycji) i informację, ile musimy dopłacić do naszych mieszkań. Jeśli chodzi o mieszkanie, to mam 2 złote za metr do zwrotu (całe 90 zł dla mnie). Niespodzianką było natomiast, że mam zapłacić ... 1500 złotych za podłączenie telefonu. Już ponad pół roku staram się zrozumieć o co w tym chodzi.
2. sprawa też dotyczy rozliczenia inwestycji. W momencie podpisywania umowy na mieszkanie proponowano nam również garaż. Nie reflektowaliśmy, a spółdzielnia się nie upierała. Garaż kosztował 30 tys. Za jakieś pół roku przyszło pismo, że garaż jest teraz obowiązkowy, bo jak nie kupimy, to nam nie wydadzą przydziału na mieszkanie. Że podobno jest taki przepis, który mówi, że kupując mieszkanie muszę kupić też garaż (gucio prawda, to oni mają obowiązek ZAPEWNIĆ miejsce postojowe do każdego mieszkania). Cena wynosiła już 24 tys. Jako, że staliśmy się właścicielami samochodu (wartego 1/4 tegoż garażu) zdecydowaliśmy się go jednak kupić. Po rozliczeniu inwestycji okazało się, że garaż kosztował jednak ... 27.200 zł. Początkowa cena 30.000 była dość bliska prawdy, obniżono ceny, aby skusić więcej osób po prostu. 

3. ostatnio zepsuł się nam domofon. Przyszedł człowiek, obejrzał i stwierdził, że zepsuty. On wymieni. Pytam, za ile. On na to: koszt aparatu pokrywa spółdzielnia, ale koszt słuchawki pokrywa lokator. Niech mi ktos wyjaśni, dlaczego???

----------


## paj^

Po zrobieniu projektu domu i wszystkich obliczen przyszedl czas na zamowienie wiezby dachowej, w tym samym czasie nie moglem doprosic sie rabatu na dachowke, po wielkich mekach i rozmawach rodzinnych zdecydowalismy sie na zmiane ... bedzie blachodachowka. Pobieglem do pani architekt o nowe obliczenia ilosci wiezby dachowej ( pod blache trzeba bylo jej troche mniej), pod dachowke potrzebowalismy 11,5 kubika ( ze wszystkimi deskami), po nowym obliczeniu wyszlo nam, ze mamy zamowiec wiecej o 1,5 kubika!!!! Od razu zapytalem czy tu sie czasem nie wkradl blad?? Odpowiedz: ze to nie mozliwe .....
Jak przyszli fachowcy od dachu to pierwsze o co spytali patrzac na sterte drewna: tu beda dwa dachy??
Zostalo nam ponad 2 kubiki wiezby, platew .....

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2003-02-18 11:25 ]</font>

----------


## AndrzejS

Geodeta wytyczył gdzie ma stanąć dom. Wszystko było ok. /wymiary, odległości itp./ do czasu wznoszenia murów po zalaniu fundamentów. Okazało się, że budynek jest odwrócony o 180 stopni !!! 
Pozdrawiam.

_________________
AndrzejS


NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2003-02-14 11:09 ]</font>

----------


## kgadzina

Dojazd do działki u mnie wyglada tak: Nasza działka ostatnią (licząc od ulicy) w szeregu działek wydzielonych z długiego wąskiego pasa ziemi. Ale żeby się nikt z nikim nie kłócił to każda z działek dostała notarialnie (i w księgach wieczystych) służebność przejazdu, przechodu i przegonu pasem 4-metrowym po działkach leżących bliżej drogi. Czyli każdy ma oficjalnie dostęp do ulicy korzystając z prawa służebności. 

Kiedy wystepowaliśmy o pozwolenie na budowę - urząd "wymyślił" nam zupełnie inny dojazd do działki - mianowicie dokładnie z drugiej strony naszej działki bo "tam jest bliżej do nastepnej ulicy". Fakt - bliżej jest, tylko że przez OGRODZONĄ działkę sąsiada. Więc chcąc korzystać z urzędowego pomysłu musielibyśmy zrobić bramę w ogrodzeniu sąsiada i jeździć autem po jego trawniku, no i oczywiście na ulicę wydostawać się przez dwie bramy: między nami a nim i od niego na ulicę.
Aha - numer też dostaliśmy od "tamtej" ulicy, więc listonosz nasze listy zostawia u sąsiadów, bo od strony dojazdu służebnego jest inny rejon pocztowy i "nasz" listonosz tam w ogóle nie chodzi. A gdybym sobie powiesił skrzynkę pocztową na bramie sąsiada to bym musiał chodzić naookoło jakieś 400 metrów.
Interwencja w Wydziale Geodezji skończyła się tym, że wyleciałem za drzwi, bo jak ja w ogóle śmiałem kwestionować postanowienia Wysokiego Urzędu.

Więc adres i dojazd oficjalny mam inny, a dojazd rzeczywisty inny. Kłopot tylko ze ściąganiem taksówki (oraz znajomych, którzy są pierwszy raz), bo trzeba tłumaczyć że adres jest taki a dojazd zupełnie inny i z całkiem innego kierunku. Tłumaczenie dotyczy też śmieciarek, szambiarek, gazu płynnego i - ciekaw jestem czego jeszcze w przyszłości?

----------


## bobiczek

Działki oboki są własnością ludzi którzy wyemigrowali lub poumierali.
KTOS je jednak użytkuje. Pani w urzędzie kazała mi sprowadzić niekoniecznie właścicieli, lecz użytkowników tych działek. Osobiście. Bo podpis muszą złożyć. Przy niej - bo będzie wiarygodnie.Ale jak ten użytkownik przyprowadzony, tak naprawdę nie będzie tym użytkownikiem prawdziwym, tylko takim co dostał wino, wyciągnął Dowód Osobisty i krzyknął - "Jam jest użytkownik", to pani mówi że jest OK. Nic nie szkodzi. Ja mam takie wytyczne i  może być. "Pocztą nie może być, bo potem ludzie przychodzą i mówią że oni nie i że be-be"  A jak przyjdzie i przy niej podpisze to fajnie. I co z tego że to nie ten co powinien.Był? Był. Podpisał? I jest dobrze.

----------


## Robert_Myslowice

Wprawdzie jeszcze nie mieszkam ale już co nieco się działo  :Wink2: .
1. W projekcie pani architekt "nieco" się pomyliła i klatka schodowa na poziomie piwnic znajduje się 3,60 m od rogu budynku, a na poziomie parteru "nagle,przypadkiem" tylko 4 m od rogu budynku.  :Smile: 
2. W walce z energetyką to chyba pobiłem moich przedmówców. Najpierw przerzucanie się papierami, wnioskami, lokalizacjami trwało ponad 6 miesięcy, potem uzgodnienie już miałem, zaaprobowali projekt przyłącza i......jak już mieli przyjechać żeby wszystko zrobić okazało się że....... projekt uzgodnili ale go nie czytali. Musiałem zmienić projekt bo w starym (jeszcze raz zaznaczę że zaaprobowanym przez nich do dziś mam na nim zgodę i podpisy ważnych panów inżynierów) były wyłączniki mocy i coś tam jeszcze czego już nie aprobują od dawna.
3. Z energetyką walki ciąg dalszy. Nowy projekt wykonania przyłącza zasilania budowy i docelowego zatwierdzony  :Smile: .
Umawiam się z panami na odbiór przyłącza. Najpierw nie pasuje im że projekt wykonał ktoś spoza ich rejonu. Potem nie wierzą coś w papiery i uprawnienia "mojego" elektryka. Na koniec jak udaje się załatwić to pozytywnie okazuje się że kabel aluminiowy poprowadzony od słupa do przyłącza ZK-1B jest za krótki na słupie. Panowie odjeżdżają  :Sad: . Kupuję dłuższy odcinek kabla zailającego znów wchodzę na słup i znów umawiam się z energetyką.
Przyjeżdzają  :Smile: , okazuje się że wśród 4 panów (dwaj panowie kierownicy jeden od sieci, drugi od czegoś tam, kierowca i operator zwyżki) najważniejszy jest...... kierowca zwyżki. Nie chce podnieść zwyżki bo.... nikt nie wie dlaczego. A jak nie wiadomo dlaczego to wiadomo o co chodzi?
W końcu zwyżkę podnoszą (to już tak w momencie jak myślałem że w prasie ukaże się artykuł "tragiczna śmierć 4 pracowników energetyki"  :Wink2:  ) z miejsca ucinają kabel aluminiowy, o dobre 1,5 m ..."bo za długi jest", potem młotkiem wbijają listwę mocującą odgromniki i...panu się omsknął młoteczek i jeden odgromnik jest już tylko przeszłością. Na szczęście mieli swój i założyli nowy.
Po tym już się rozstalismy i jak na razie mam spokój.
No i mam prąd na budowie  :Smile: )).
A i jeszcze jedno z tego powodu nie myśle nawet o przyłączu gazowym  :Wink2:

----------


## wega

to coś z mojego ogródka...

Producent okien próbował zaoszczędzić przy ich wykonywaniu na zmianie długości profilu (przestawieniu maszyny) i wykonał okna dla parteru z części powtarzalnych tak jak dla piwnicy (była różnica wysokości otworów). Wykonawca je przyjął i bez uzgodnienia zamontował w sobotę. 

Tak to wygladało w poniedziałek...



... a tak po mojej interwencji...



... z mówią, że pieniądze piechotą nie chodzą... w tym przypadku ca' 30 tyś. ... :Wink2: 

Pzdr.



<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: wega dnia 2003-02-15 20:14 ]</font>

----------


## Sonja

1. wykonawca z jednej strony zrobił krokwie o 70 cm krótsze niż z drugiej, bo się pomylił
2. już na początku budowy zwężył nasz dom o 30 cm, na szczęście mąż był obecny i w porę zadziałał
3. wniosek o prąd składaliśmy w 2000 roku, a przydział dostaliśmy na maj 2003 roku, zatem nadal czekamy na prąd
4. gazownia odmówiła nam przyłączenia do sieci gazowniczej, ze względu na odległość (180 m od gazociągu jest nasza działka)
5. kupiliśmy projekt domu pod warunkiem, że architekt wyrazi zgodę na zmianę wielkości okien i przyśle nam tę zgodę wraz z projektem, na poczcie odebraliśmy projekt bez zgody, dalej przez miesiąc trwały pertraktacje, bo architekt nie był pewien czy można zmniejszyć dwumetrowe okna, bo on tak specjalnie zaprojektował nasz dom
6. najgorszą sprawą jest to, że nie przepada za nami narożna sąsiadka, ponieważ nasz dom zepsuł jej krajobraz i m.in. przez nas musiała dokupić dorosłe drzewo i wsadzić je na rogu działki
7. to jest dobre, notariusz źle zapisał numer działki w jednym z aktów notarialnych i teraz nie chcą nam zrobić wpisu do księgi wieczystej, a nigdzie indziej tego nikt nie zauważył, nawet przy wydawaniu pozwolenia na budowę, teraz mamy czekać na sprostowanie
8. już ponad dwa miesiące czekamy na zwrot pieniedzy za wpis do księgi wieczystej, bo zostało dwa razy zapłacone, czekamy na uprawomocnienie się decyzji, bo oni muszą mieć pewność, że nie wniesiemy sprzeciwu w sprawie zwrotu nam tych pieniędzy

NAGRODA! PROSIMY  O  ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2003-02-18 11:27 ]</font>

----------


## Marbo

Przy przyjmowaniu dokumentów do uzgodnienia przez tzw. ZUD, Pani  która mnie obsługiwała zażądała adresów wszystkich sąsiadów. Mamy to szczęście bądź nie, że nasza dość nietypowa w kształcie działka sąsiaduje z 10 innymi działkami, w tym na długości ok 30-40 m siedmioma ugorami (co szerokość brony to inna działka)
Udałam się więc do Wydziału Ewidencji Gruntów (drzwi obok na tym samym piętrze)z wnioskiem o wydanie stosownych wypisów,pogodzona z wydatkiem ok 100 zł
I tu niespodzianka. Wydział ewidencji gruntów powołując się na Ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych wydaje wypisy tylko i wyłącznie pod warunkiem uzyskania na wniosku pisemnej zgody właściciela działki! Kupiliśmy działkę w obcej wsi, więc znaliśmy tylko trzech z sąsiadów. Popołudniowa próba ustalenia właścicieli  pozostałych siedmiu "pasków" niewiele dała. Następnego dnia wróciłam z powrotem do Pani od ZUD'u, żeby wyłuszczyć  dlaczego nie mogę dostarczyć wszystkich adresów. Na szczęście była tam już inna Pani, która uznała, że adresy owe są zbędne i dokumenty przyjęła. 
Mnie została 100-wa w kieszeni i znajomość Ustawy o ochronie danych osobowych (pobieżna).

----------


## Marbo

Przy przyjmowaniu dokumentów do uzgodnienia przez tzw. ZUD, Pani  która mnie obsługiwała zażądała adresów wszystkich sąsiadów. Mamy to szczęście bądź nie, że nasza dość nietypowa w kształcie działka sąsiaduje z 10 innymi działkami, w tym na długości ok 30-40 m siedmioma ugorami (co szerokość brony to inna działka)
Udałam się więc do Wydziału Ewidencji Gruntów (drzwi obok na tym samym piętrze)z wnioskiem o wydanie stosownych wypisów,pogodzona z wydatkiem ok 100 zł
I tu niespodzianka. Wydział ewidencji gruntów powołując się na Ustawę o ochronie danych osobowych wydaje wypisy tylko i wyłącznie pod warunkiem uzyskania na wniosku pisemnej zgody właściciela działki! Kupiliśmy działkę w obcej wsi, więc znaliśmy tylko trzech z sąsiadów. Popołudniowa próba ustalenia właścicieli  pozostałych siedmiu "pasków" niewiele dała. Następnego dnia wróciłam z powrotem do Pani od ZUD'u, żeby wyłuszczyć  dlaczego nie mogę dostarczyć wszystkich adresów. Na szczęście była tam już inna Pani, która uznała, że adresy owe są zbędne i dokumenty przyjęła. 
Mnie została 100-wa w kieszeni i znajomość Ustawy o ochronie danych osobowych (pobieżna).

----------


## paj^

Jako, ze dostalem nagrode, to w nagrode napisze jeszcze o jednym absurdzie :Smile:  , otoz ciagnac prad ze slupa, w ziemi do swojego domu po drodze zostala zrobiona petla dla sasiada na jego skrzynke energetyczna (kabel idzie w jego granicy dzialki, pomysl pracownika ZE, kabel jest odpowiedniej mocy dla 2 domow) otoz nasza kochana elektrownia nie zgodzila sie na zalozenie skrzynki energetycznej a kazala mu ciegnac prad bezposrednio ze slupa, wiec na wiosne bedzie miec piekny kabel nad droga .....

----------


## lola

Mój przykład nie jest zwiazany bezposrednio z moją budowa, ale prawie. Koleżanka kupiła od gminy z przetargu działkę przy drodze, w granicy której biegnie wodociąg. Działka ta przy granicy wzniesiona jest na 2 metrowej skarpie. Poprosiła o warunki zabudowy, i nie moze teraz zrobić zjazdu, bo panowie zrobili wodociąg 1,70 m pod ziemią (w tej skarpie) , wiec rura biegnie jakby jeszcze 30 cm. nad poziomem ulicy. I gmina odpoiedziała, ze ta moja kolezanka musi zrobić zmiane tego odcinak na swój koszt - chociaz to wyraźnie ich wina. Pozostaje przelatywać samochodem do garażu i odwołanie.

----------


## inwestor

Lola podoba mi się Twój przykład.
A może lepiej zrobić pod tą rurą tunel ?  :Biggrin: 

Przypomniałaś mi zdarzenie jak to na pewnej budowie po wykonaniu niwelacji terenu kabel 15kV znalazł się na wysokości ok. 1,5m nad trawnikiem. Nikomu to nie przeszkadzało do czasu odbioru tego kabla przez ZE.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pchelek

Inspektor nadzoru zażądał usunięcia uszczelek przylgowych w drewnianych oknach jednoramowych wstawionych do zabytkowego obiektu. Tłumaczył, że w XVIII wieku w oknach uszczelek nie było.
Sprawa oparła się o Konserwatora Generalnego - uszczelki na szczęście pozostały.

----------


## jpawl

Na mapce mamy narysowaną linię gazową. Oto (w dużym skrócie) historia naszego gazociągu:
0. Sprzedający - planowana jest sieć gazowa, inwestycja zakończy się w przyszłym roku
1. Przed kupnem w Gminie - czy będzie tam gaz ? Nie, zapomnijcie o gazie.
2. Po Kupnie w Powiecie (etap pozwolenia) - Wy tu macie gazociąg, warunki, odległości, opinie itp itd
3. W Gazowni - my tam nic nie mamy, dajcie nam spokój, to jest od gminy
4. W Gminie - to nie nasze, to budowała prywatna firma, my się tym NIE MOŻEMY zajmować.
5. Gazownia na ZUD podpisuje bez uwag adnotację geodety "gazociąg nieczynny bez podłączenia do sieci gazowej"
5. W Powiecie - tam jest gaziociąg, projekt ma spełniać wszystkie związane z tym wymogi.
W międzyczasie gmina próbuje z PNGiG zbadać zainteresowanie ludzi i opłacalność inwestycji (rury są owszem ale niezagazowane i niepodłączone do niczego). Wyszło na to, że się nie opłaca i obie strony dały sobie spokój.
Jakiś czas póżniej załatwiamy pozwolenie na przyłącza.
6. W Powiecie (etap pozwolenia) - Wy tu macie gazociąg, warunki, odległości, opinie itp itd
7. My - przecież było przedstawione, że nie ma gazociągu
8. Powiat - proszę nam to przynieśc na piśmie od PNGiG
9. W gazowni (z irytacją, ale na piśmie) - nie mamy tam sieci gazowej, to sieć gminy
10. W gminie (prawie z płaczem) - to nie jest nasze, jak pan chce to może sobie te rurki wykopać.
11. W Starostwie (po piśmie PGNiG) noooo dooobra
12. W Starostwie jakiś czas później (przy tym samym pozwoleniu): czy ten projektowany słup elektryczny nie jest za blisko gazociągu? Warunki, opinie, pozwolenia....
13. My.... (jak myślicie ?)
Chyba wezmę łopatę i wykopię te rury. Tylko powiedzcie mi komu mam je zwrócić?

----------

Witam !

W 1985 roku w miejscowości Iwierzyce koło Rzeszowa budowałem przedszkole. W pobliżu mojej budowy był wznoszony dom jednorodzinny. Pewnego razu zajrzałem tam na pogawędkę, a trochę porozmawać o budowie. Oto co zobaczyłem na miejscu. Były już wybudowane sutereny budynku, budynek miał kształt kwadratu, który wewn. dzieliła ściana nośna na cztery pomieszczenia. Nad trzema pomieszczeniami był zaszalowany i zazbrojony strop natomiast pomieszczenie czwarte było zasypywane ziemią. Wielce zdumiony spytałem się właściciela, dlaczego zasypuje to pomieszczenie ziemią. Odpowiedział mi, że w przeciwnym wypadku zostanie przekroczona powierzchnia budynku i nie otrzyma kredytu w miejscowym Banku Spółdzielczym. Jak twierdził, odwoływał się od tej absurdalnej sytuacji do ówczesnego Naczelnika Gminy p. Piekarskiego ale bez skutku. Większą mądrością wykazał się jednak od gminnych urzędasów  sam właściciel budynku, bowiem tak zasypywał to pomieszczenie, że po dokonaniu odbiorów przez Urząd Gminu i Bank Spóldzielczy, można było je z powrotem odzyskać. Czyli wywieżć ziemię na zewnątrz i wykończyć  pomieszczenie. Pomieszczenie miało wymiary około 3,5 * 3,5 * 2,5 m. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Dave

Oto absurdy na mojej budowie:
1. Przylacze elektryczne - w warunkach z 2000 roku kazali mi zaplacic 10tys za przylaczenie "bo konieczna jest przerobka transformatora i wymiana kabli w linii". Nie zaplacilem i odczekalem az zmieni sie Prawo Energetyczne i wystapilem ponownie o warunki przylaczenia, efekt - oplata 1080zl plus termin pol roku. Przylacze zostalo oddane do uzytku z opoznieniem pol roku - byl problem ze zrobieniem projektu zmian w transformatorze.. Dokonano "podzialu prac na 2 etapy: przylaczenie mojego domu i remont transformatora wraz z linia". Dom przylaczono. Transformator chyba do tej pory projektuja.. :Smile: 

2. Potrzebowalem 2 platwi dlugosci 13 metrow i 25 krokwi 9m. Facet w tartaku zrobil mi 20 krokwi a platwi wcale bo stwierdzil ze "w lesie nie ma tylu prostych drzew".. Musialem je dokupic w innym tartaku.

3.Kafelkarz idac wokol lazienki osiagnal 3cm roznicy w poziomie plytek. Na moje pytanie jak zamierza to zrownac nad drzwiami lazienki stwierdzil ze "to sie wyrowna fugami"... Kazalem zrywac plytki z polowy lazienki..

4. Instalator wystawil mi fakture na 260 metrow rur miedzianych. Na moje stwierdzenie ze to niemozliwe stwierdzil - nie ma sprawy, mozemy je zmierzyc. Z pomiarow wyszlo mu 220 metrow - do dzisiaj nie moze dojsc do tego co zrobil z 40 metrami rur..

5. W 1999 roku zapytalem w gminie czy moge postawic dom na gruncie rolnym jako rolnik. Gdy pani odpowiedziala ze nie przynioslem jej artykul z Rzeczposplitej na ten temat stwierdzajacy ze tak mozna. Ona wtedy z przerazeniem stwierdzila "a ja powiedzialam jedenmu z radnych ze nie mozna"..

6. Wyplacenie zaliczki tynkarzom w sobote oznaczalo nieuchronny brak pracy z ich strony w poniedzialek a czesto takze i we wtorek...

7. Autoryzowany przedstawiciel producenta kotla podlaczal zawor trojdrogowy i czujnik temperatury zasobnika na wszystkie mozliwe sposoby do konsoli kotla az do chwili pozadanego efektu.. W miedzyczasie kociol potrafil na sygnal grzania CW wlaczac CO i odwrotnie a nawet wlaczac CW gdy jej temp. rosla...

8. Zuzycie kleju do Ytonga przez pierwsze dni budowy wynosilo ok. 8kg na 1m3. Po paru dniach wzroslo do 30kg na m3. Okazalo sie ze murarze wynoisili "zaoszczedzony klej"..

Moze na razie wystarczy. Jak bedzie nagroda to bede ciagnal dalej z kolejnymi absurdami  :Smile: 

D.

----------


## viator01

W moim przypadku było kilka ciekawych zdarzeń:
1. Od MPWiK dostałem warunki techniczne dla przyłącza kanalizacyjnego - wskazali miejsce włączenia i średnicę rury ale nie chcieli "uzgodnić" projektu zagospodarowania, bo okazało się, że tą częścią sieci administruje inna firma
2. Przez moją działkę (która była budowlana) została przeprowadzona sieć wodociągowa za zgodą poprzedniej właścicielki, ja mam wykonać 300 metrów wodociągu, bo nie przewidziano, że ktoś zbuduje dom (na działce do tego przeznaczonej)
3. Geodeta był zdziwiony, że buduje tak duży dom - dobrze, że byłem przy wytyczaniu, pewnie w ramach promocji "dołożył" dwa metry
4. Fachowcy robiący wykop o mały włos nie uprościli sobie dalszych prac - chcieli zlikwidować występ domu - stwierdzili, że jest niepotrzebny i zbyt kosztowny - musiałem im wyjaśnić, że to ja jestem inwestorem i taki właśnie projekt domu wybrałem
5. Dekarz ustawiając okna dachowe pierwsze z nich ustawił niżej bo inaczej nie pozwalała krawężnica, ale pozostałe 4 z niewyjaśnionych powodów podniósł o kilkanaście centymetrów - niby nie przeszkadza bo na innych połaciach dachu ale nie sprawdził, że w jednym pomieszczeniu będą okna różnie ustawione, przy okazji spusty rynien są na różnych poziomów - dopasował je do obecnej powierzchni działki - niezbyt równej bo świeżo nawiezionej i po zwróceniu uwagi kazał mi samemu to poprawić co zrobiłem, tylko za znacznie wyższą stawkę (w końcu jestem inżynierem), o którą zmniejszyłem jego wypłatę

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: viator01 dnia 2003-02-27 13:46 ]</font>

----------


## alex

U mnie cale szczescie nie bylo tak wesolo, jak tu opisujecie. W zasadzie smiejemy sie tylko z naszego projektu (gotowiec) gdzie sa takie kwiatki, jak instalacja kaloryferow przy kilku balkonowych oknach.

----------


## rammadan

W projekcie naszego domu (projekt podpisany przez znanego projektanta) jest 14 par krokwi, odstęp pomiędzy każdą parą to około 90 cm. Zamówiliśmy więźbę, i dopiero przy montażu okazało się że w projekcie narysowano dwie pary krokwi więcej  :Smile:  
... zrobiliśmy z nich poręcze na taras.

----------


## dmuu

Absurdy:
1. Zakład Energetyczny w Bydgoszczy ma podłączyć prąd ze słupa do szafki,którą ma postawić 1 metr od słupa. Wyznaczył sobie 4 miesiące tylko na wykonanie ( pozwolenie na budowę dostarczyłem we własnym zakresie ) przyłącza od 04 września do 04 grudnia. Ja na podłączenie prądu z szafki do garażu i odbiór otrzymałem tydzień. W umowie zastrzegają kary ( 15 zł dziennie )za przekroczenie terminów realizacji dla mnie i siebie. Niestety okazało się, że potrzebowali na wykonanie przyłącza 7 miesięcy. Na moje pismo o rozliczenie terminów i wypłacenie należnych odsetek Zakład Energetyczny za powód niewykonania podaje mroźną zimę. Prawdopodobie sprawa skończy się w sądzie.
2. W warunkach zagospodarowania terenu gmina w której buduję dom podaje, że jedynym sposobem odprowadzenia ścieków jest kanalizacja grawitacyjna. Później gmina zatwierdza projekt budynku w którym "nieprzytomna" architekt wpisuje, że odprowadzenie ścieków będzie tylko do szamba. Na razie tego nie wyjaśniam, może jednak zrobię szambo?

----------


## kodi_gdynia

Absurdy są dość częste choć mi jak na razie udawało się ich skutecznie unikać. Do dzisiaj. 
Wysłałem do gminy dokumenty w sprawie wydania warunków zabudowy na zbiornik na gaz płynny. Jak się dowiedziałem zostanie rozpatrzony najwcześniej 31 maja. A to dlaczego. Bo są bez planu i każda sprawa rozpatrywana jest w trybie indywidualnym. 
Ten absurd to nie tylko moja kwestia - to cały problem z planami zagospodarowania, ich ważnością i ciągłym przesuwanie terminu ich wygaśnięcia. To się może zdarzyć tylko w Polsce, albo w europie wschodniej. 
Jak tak dalej pójdzie to zostanę w domu na zimę bez ogrzewania. Paranoja.

----------


## Roma

Dostaliśmy zawaiadomienie z gminy że w maju planowane jest utwardzenie drogi przy mojej działce i w związku z tym musimy przyłączyć gaz, telefon, kanalizację itd.., ponieważ później będzie się to wiązało z przebijaniem się przez drogę i większymi kosztami. W gazowni było masę formalności. Niestety gazu prawdopodobnie nie będziemy mieli bo jeden warunek jest dla nas nie do spełnienia: zobowiąznie,  że będziemy korzystać z gazu nie później niż w ciągu miesiaca od podłączenia.

----------


## Redakcja

Napisał ciesla:
przez trzy lata wojowałem z urzędnikami, którzy wymyślili sobie że za wynajmowany budynek muszę płacić podatek, choć co miesiąc płacę czynsz. to jeszcze nic gdy chciałem kupić działkę, na której stoi w/w budynek zarządano ode mnie 7500 zł za działkę i 4000 zł za budynek.Niby wszystko w porządku tyle tylko, że w zeszłym roku inspekcja budowlana nakazała rozbiórkę budynku. Czy tylko mi se wydaje czy ktoś chce ,mnie naciągnąć?

----------


## Redakcja

Napisał wieku:

Ja miałem podobne przejście z geodetą jak AndrzejS,ale na początku palikowania pod fundamenty. Dobrze że w byłem przy tym i zauważyłem że wejście do domu będzie od ogrodu. Jak geodecie zwróciłem uwagę stwierdził tyle że obrys jest podobny z każdej strony więc się tylko troche pomylił i nie widzi problemu.

----------

U mnie wynajęty geodeta wytyczył nasz budynek na działce sąsiada

----------


## Luśka

Choć nasza przygoda dotyczyła działki letniskowej, którą kupiliśmy parenaście lat temu - opiszę tę historyjkę ku przestrodze potomnym. Pośrednik, który zaoferował nam tę działkę zawiózł nas i pokazał teren, a my zachwyceni nabyliśmy ją drogą zakupu, podpisując stosowny akt notarialny w obecności właściciela. Ów własciciel mieszka na Śląsku, a dostał tę działkę w spadku i była mu potrzebna jak psu 5 noga. Obie strony z zadowoleniem wielkim sfinalizowały sprawę. Pierwsza rzecz - ogrodziliśmy teren. Pewnej pogodnej niedzieli z piskiem opon zajechał pod bramę samochód, wysiadł nieco wzburzony pan i pyta "Kto jest użytkownikiem tej działki?" Mój mąż odpowiedział "Ja jestem właścicielem". Na to pan - "Nie, proszę pana. Właścicielem to jestem ja!" No i miał rację. Okazało się, że pan pośrednik nie był - poza wizytą z nami - ani razu na tej działce, jak zresztą również były właciciel. I ewidentny błąd został popełniony przez pośrednika przy odczycie mapy z podziałem geodezyjnym terenu. Nam te cyferki i numerki na mapie niewiele mówiły, więc zdając się na "fachową" wiedzę pośrednika wzieliśmy dokumenty nie zagłębiając się w nie zbyt szczegółowo. Żeby było śmieszniej, pośrednik próbował nam przypisać całą winę, więc sprawa skończyła się w sądzie. Dodam, że chodziło o koszty przeniesienia ogrodzenia i wycięcia drzew. Oczywiście wygraliśmy bez dyskusji, choć tamta działka wydawała się jednak ładniejsza... No cóż, gapowe też dla ludzi. Za to dziś, tego mojego zielonego miejsca na ziemi nie oddałabym za żadne pieniądze.

----------


## gaga2

Opowiem o przygodzie mojej znajomej: kupili sobie działkę w niezabudowanej okolicy, zamówili projekt, dostali pozwolenie na budowę, podpisali umowę z wykonawcą - i jesienią firma miała rozpocząć prace nad fundamentami. Przez pierwszy tydzień znajomi nie jeździli oglądać budowy - mieli tylko od wykonawcy informację, że prace ruszyły. Po kilku dniach zadzwonił do nich jakiś człowiek, jak się okazało - właściciel sąsiedniej działki, dziękując znajomym za to, że postanowili sfinansować jego budowę, szkoda tylko że nie uzgodnili z nim planów przyszłego budynku. Jak się okazało po wizji lokalnej - wykonawca zacząć budowę domu (już wylane fundamenty) nie na działce znajomych, ale na działce obok!!!! Na szczęście rzecz się miała między rozsądnymi ludźmi, i znajomi dogadali się z sąsiadem na zamianę działek, a niefortunna firma załatwiła nowe pozwolenie na budowę. Jak usłyszałam tę opowieść, to długo nie mogłam uwierzyć, że takie rzeczy się mogą zdarzyć na tym bożym świecie.
Pozdrawiam,
Gaga2

----------


## magmi

Moja Mama pracowała przez wiele lat w banku jako inspektor ds. kredytów - jeździła po budowach domów i sprawdzała postęp prac i sposób wydatkowania kredytu przez inwestorów. Wiele dziwnych napotkała przypadków, mnie zapamiętał się taki: po postawieniu ścian pierwszj kondygnacji i zalaniu stropów ekipa budująca  wylewała jednobiegowe schody żelbetowe. Wylali w dobrym miejscu, tylko bieg wyszedł im nie w tą stronę. Sprawa "wyszła" gdy zabrali się za murowanie ścianek piętra - schody kończyły sie na ścianie.

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Redakcja dnia 2003-05-09 14:26 ]</font>

----------


## cys

Przed przystapieniem do adaptacji strychu domu z lat 30-tych musialem wystapic m.in. do MPWiK o przydzial wody. Wowczas inzynier sanitarny doszukal sie w podkladzie geodezyjnym, ze budynek nie jest skanalizowany. Kompletnie mnie to zaskoczylo, bo szamba nikt od wojny nie oproznial, a placac za wode placilem tez za scieki. Co wiecej grzebiac w dokumentacji technicznej znalazlem projekt przylacza do kanalizacji z 1937r., ktory zostal zatwierdzony i wykonany.
Kiedy wystepowalem do gazowni o przylaczenie nowego lokalu, to sie dowiedzialem, ze w miom budynku gazownia ma juz zarejestrowanych az 5 licznikow. Ja wiem tylko o 2. Nie wiem skad oni wzieli pozostale 3. Co ciekawsze nigdy nie upominali sie, zeby za nie placic.
Czekam na dalsze odkrycia.

----------


## ewa

tak "od ręki" przychodzą mi do głowy dwie sprawy.
1. U sąsiadów rodziców był pożar na poddaszu. Okazało się, że budowlańcy stawiając komin nie przesunęli krokwi tylko ją po prostu obudowali kominem. Krokiew zapaliła się w drugin sezonie grzewczym - na szczęście nie było ofiar.
2. TP SA założyła nam telefon i dała numer - po kilku dniach nie można się było do nas dodzwonić. Przypadkiem odkryliśmy, że TPSA zmieniła nam numer i nawet nas o tym nie powiadomiła. Od kilku miesięcy czekamy na rachunek tylko nie wiemy jeszcze z którego numeru   :big grin:

----------


## Uller

Poziom posadowienia domu został tak wytyczony, że podłoga parteru w jedenym rogu, w miejscu gdzie miały być drzwi gospodarcze, zagłębiała się wg planu 30 cm pod ziemię.

----------


## mironmk

nie z mojej budowy, ale syszałem, że po dokładnym zmierzeniu itd. okazało się, że geodeci źle wytyczyli budynek. Wezwani na reklamację, stwierdzili "rzeczywiście żle". Jak się tłumaczyli? W czasie wytyczania padał deszcz i musi światło załamywało się w kroplach deszczu.
U mnie z kolei murarze po wylaniu fundamentów stwierdzili, "te pomieszczenie gosp. przy garażu wydało nam się za mełe, to je trochę powiększyliśmy". O blisko metr, nawet mi pasuje.

----------


## Becik

> Najlepszy numer wycieli nam więźbiarze. Ponieważ w projekcie był błąd i jedna z krokwi przechodziła dokładnie w miejscu komina, więc nasi "fachowcy" rozebrali istniejący (!)już komin i położyli w tym miejscu krokiew. Kto ostatni tego na wierzchu!


Podobny to myślenia jak u dekarzy którzy właśnie naszym sąsiadom pokryli dach. Ci znowu obcięli rurę wentylacyjną od kanalizacji, zostawili ją na strychu i pokryli wszystko blachą.

I coś jeszcze. Ostatnio miałam telefon " Dzień dobry, ja dzwonię z polecenia...., czy mogę poprosić o namiar na dekarzy którzy kryli u państwa dach...'. Więc ja odpowiadam facetowi że tej ekipy zdecydowanie nie polecam, bo zrobili źle to to to i jeszcze tamto i coś tam jeszcze niefachowo, na co mój rozmówca odpowiada " tak... dobrze, to je jednak wezmę tę ekipę, poproszę o namiar..."

----------


## rafałek

Największy absurd zrobiła pani notariusz. W akcie najpierw było napisane, że kupujemy działkę od Pana X, ale nie wiedzieć czemu w dalszej części aktu napisała, że od Y. Po odnalezieniu błędu stwierdziła, że to żaden problem, akt zostanie przekserowany, przyłoży nowe pieczątki i będzie OK. Podpisy też ksero....

I gdzie tu odpowiedzialność....

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

----------


## Marc

U mnie największym nonsensem było załatwianie uzgodnień branżowych do pozwolenia na budowę. Pani w starostwie zażądała dokumentu stwierdzającego, że Zakład Gospodarki Komunalnej podłączy mi wodę. Ponieważ woda na działce już byla podłączona myślałem, że dokument ten jest zbędny. Okazało się, że nie. Wobec czego do wniosku o pozwolenie na budowę dołączyłem umowę na dostawę wody oraz dokument, w którym Zakład Gospodarki Komunalnej zapewnia, że zostanę do sieci podłączony (z datą późniejszą od umowy).

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Po znajomości sąsiad, geodeta wziął 500 zł do ręki za wytyczenie bliźniaka (12 pkt.), ale "po znajomości" pomylił się i przesunął domu względem garaży o drobny metr. Wykonawca zauważył błąd dopiero po wylaniu fundamentów   :cry: . Przez taki "drobny" błąd drzwi do garażu wyszły w połowie garażu i pomieszczenia gospodarczego, a drzwi do gabinetu (nad garażem) są...  w garderobie. Na szczęście nie wpłynęło to specjalnie na całą bryłę domu.

Pytanie za 100 pkt. gdzie był inspektor nadzoru? 

Pozdrawiam

ZBYCH

----------


## HenoK

> Po znajomości sąsiad, geodeta wziął 500 zł do ręki za wytyczenie bliźniaka (12 pkt.), ale "po znajomości" pomylił się i przesunął domu względem garaży o drobny metr. Wykonawca zauważył błąd dopiero po wylaniu fundamentów  . Przez taki "drobny" błąd drzwi do garażu wyszły w połowie garażu i pomieszczenia gospodarczego, a drzwi do gabinetu (nad garażem) są...  w garderobie. Na szczęście nie wpłynęło to specjalnie na całą bryłę domu.
> 
> Pytanie za 100 pkt. gdzie był inspektor nadzoru? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> ZBYCH


Pytanie za 200 pkt. kto płacił inspektorowi nadzoru ?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Pytanie za 200 pkt. kto płacił inspektorowi nadzoru ?




 Płacił oczywiście inwestor, czyli ja. Jak błąd wyszedł na jaw, to dostałem szewskiej pasji. Zarzekałem się, że nie zapłacę inspektorowi. Niestety zatrudnienie inspektora nadzoru, to pomysł mojego sąsiada. Inspektor jest znajomym znajomego mojego sąsiada. Jeśli bym mu nie zapłacił, to obawiam się, że nasze stosunki sąsiedzkie uległy by pogorszeniu   :sad: .

Pozdrawiam

ZBYCH

----------


## Wowka

Hmm.... Czytając to o czym piszesz to dochodzę do wniosku, że albo wasze stosunki sąsiedzkie już nie są najlepsze, albo są b. dobre gdyż Ty jesteś aniołem    :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Hmm.... Czytając to o czym piszesz to dochodzę do wniosku, że albo wasze stosunki sąsiedzkie już nie są najlepsze, albo są b. dobre gdyż Ty jesteś aniołem    
> Pozdrawiam


 Nasze stosunki sąsiedzkie są na razie niezłe.  Nie jestem aniołem, ale właśnie dla zachowania dobrych stosunków sąsiedzkich czasem ustępuję sąsiadom. Co prawda kosztuje mnie to trochę zdrowia i pieniędzy, ale może warto.

Pozdrawiam

ZBYCH

----------


## Wowka

Także stoję na stanowisku, że dobre lub conajmniej poprawne stosunki z sąsiadami są niezbędne. Niemniej jednak to każda ze stron powinna godzić się na jakiś kompromis.
I takich wzajemnych odniesień szczerze życze każdemu   :big tongue:

----------


## maksiu

Z budowlanych opowieści:

gdy zbliżał sie termin zakończenia stawiania ścian i rozliczenia,  poprosiłem o przygotowanie zestawienia wraz z kosztami na dodatkowe prace nie objęte umową, które wyszły podczas stawiania domu, kilka pozycji było zabawnych, ale hitem bijącym wszystko na głowe była pozycja nr 3:
- profilowanie strzemion i cięcie stali
Nie musze chyba mówić że nie zapłaciłem za to ani złotówki... a wykonawcy kazałem puknąć się w czoło, byle mocno i aby szybko wybił sobie z głowy takie pomysły
pozdrawiam

----------


## HenoK

> Płacił oczywiście inwestor, czyli ja. Jak błąd wyszedł na jaw, to dostałem szewskiej pasji. Zarzekałem się, że nie zapłacę inspektorowi. Niestety zatrudnienie inspektora nadzoru, to pomysł mojego sąsiada. Inspektor jest znajomym znajomego mojego sąsiada. Jeśli bym mu nie zapłacił, to obawiam się, że nasze stosunki sąsiedzkie uległy by pogorszeniu  .
> Pozdrawiam
> ZBYCH


Jeszcze tak z ciekawości - chodzi o inspektora nadzoru, czy kierownika budowy ?
Bo za błędy w budowie, należałoby w pierwszej kolejności ścigać kierownika budowy i ewentualnie geodetę - sprawcę całego zamieszania.  :cool:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Jeszcze tak z ciekawości - chodzi o inspektora nadzoru, czy kierownika budowy ?
> Bo za błędy w budowie, należałoby w pierwszej kolejności ścigać kierownika budowy i ewentualnie geodetę - sprawcę całego zamieszania.


Chodzi o inspektora nadzoru, który był dodatkowo zatrudniony za 3000 zł.

Geodeta ma szczęście, że jest moim sąsiadem, bo innemu bym xxxx wyrwał.

Pozdrawiam

ZBYCH

----------


## dziuba

Dla mnie absurdem jest budowa na Polach Mokotowskich (za GUS-em) pomnika. Zlikwidowano boisko do kosza, stół do ping-ponga i nawet maleńką rampę dla deskorolek - przecież mamy w Warszawie tyle miejsc do grania w kosza, czy też jazdy na desce!!! Pomnik był o wiele bardziej potrzebny!!!  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## helism

Złożyliśmy jakiś czas temu podanie do TPSA o założenie telefonu na budowie. Podpisaliśmy umowę. TPSA ma czas 1,5 roku na wykonanie. Okazało się, że nie ma warunków na podłączenie kablowe, proponują nam za to radiowe. Uparliśmy się na kabel, na co oni stwierdzili, że może do końca terminu zaistnieją warunki do takiego przyłączenia. Po jakimś czasie dzwonią do męża:
Ekipa gotowa do wykonania przyłącza przyjechała do teściów, gdzie jesteśmy zameldowani (taki adres widniał na umowie obok adresu, gdzie ma być wykonywane przyłącze).
Sęk w tym, że teściowie już mają telefon i drugiego nie potrzebują.
Ale czego się nie robi, żeby się wywiązać z umowy - nie ma jak solidna firma:
Nie da się tu, to zrobimy gdzie indziej, ale zrobimy.

----------


## janusz30

Wczoraj wieczorem poszlem do mojego kolegi Mirka i trafilem jak wiercil otwory pod panele scienne na listwy montazowe.Odrazu zapytalem jak idzie robota?Odpowiedzial; dobrze ale wywiercic dziure w tych betonach to trzeba miec nerwy i sile konia[wielka plyta].Zdziwilo mnie to troche bo wiertarka byla markowej firmy i dosc duzej mocy 620w.Po dalszej opserwacji sprzetu mojego kolegi rozwiazanie problemu z ogromnym wysilkiem jaki wlozyl w ta prace bylo widoczne golym okiem.Gdy wywiercil otwor w listwie i zaznaczyl na scianie to nie zmienial wiertla na widjowe tylko jechal dalej w beton wiertlem do drzewa ile sie da.Na moja uwage jak to pracuje?Po chwili zdziwienia odpowiedzial; bo mi sie nie chcialo.Mi osobiscie braklo slow na ten temat i pomyslalem sobie tylko-domator potrafi nie?    P.S Przepraszam za brak koncowek ale taka mam klawiature. Janusz.

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

----------


## Szadam

Sąsiadowi było bardzo pilno do wprowadzenia. Budynek już stał, a wody nie było. Wywiercił studnie. 6 miesięcy przed wodociągiem
Woda była ale co ze ściekani  - oczyszczalnia d drenażem - nad tą studnią.
Efekt oczywisty woda to szambo.

I jeszcze jedno - kawałek dalej - kolejność technologiczna:
- okna przed stropem
- ocieplenie stropodachu z montażem płyt KG *przed* ... uwaga... dachem. 
TO WYDARZYŁO SIĘ NAPRAWDĘ

----------


## pik33

Nie mów że przed więźbą dachową..  :wink:

----------


## Szadam

Wiesz że nie pamiętam czy stała więźba, ale na 100% nie była zakryta bo widziałem jak układali ocieplenie   :big grin:  
Tak wogóle to gość w czerwcu zaczął budowę a na święta już mieszkał!!!

----------


## ponury63

No jak już ocieplił, to miało mu się ciepełko marnować?!?!

----------


## mlody

Jeszcze (niestety) mieszkam w bloku - i tu ciekawostka.
Wybudowany na poczatku lat 90 i posiada...
... 1 (slownie: jeden) licznik gazu na 56 mieszkań - zbiorczy!
A tak sie zlozylo ze w kazdej z 5 klatek mieszka jedna "kucharka" - kobiet ktora chyba dla calego osiedla piecze ciasta, torty, placki itd. na przerozne okazje - a my reszta bloku placimy im za gaz!!!   :Evil:  
Pozostale bloki sa rzecz jasna NORMALNE i kazdy ma swoj licznik!
Z gazowni by liczniki pozakladali, ale potrzebna zgoda wlascicela budynku, a ten nawet nie chce o tym slyszec! PARANOJA mowie wam!
Nie mozemy sie z zona doczekac dnia kiedy sie stad wyprowadzimy!

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

----------


## HenoK

> Jeszcze (niestety) mieszkam w bloku - i tu ciekawostka.
> Wybudowany na poczatku lat 90 i posiada...
> ... 1 (slownie: jeden) licznik gazu na 56 mieszkań - zbiorczy!
> A tak sie zlozylo ze w kazdej z 5 klatek mieszka jedna "kucharka" - kobiet ktora chyba dla calego osiedla piecze ciasta, torty, placki itd. na przerozne okazje - a my reszta bloku placimy im za gaz!!!   
> Pozostale bloki sa rzecz jasna NORMALNE i kazdy ma swoj licznik!
> Z gazowni by liczniki pozakladali, ale potrzebna zgoda wlascicela budynku, a ten nawet nie chce o tym slyszec! PARANOJA mowie wam!
> Nie mozemy sie z zona doczekac dnia kiedy sie stad wyprowadzimy!


To co piszesz, pomijajac skrajne przypadki nie musi być słuszne.
Mieszkam w bloku wielorodzinnym i też mamy jeden licznik na kilkadziesiąt mieszkań. Kiedyś spółdzielnia proponowała nam osobne liczniki ale nie było chętnych. Dlaczego ? Gazu używamy tylko do kuchenek gazowych. Opłaty za miesiąc wynoszą 4,45 zł na osobę - za 4 osoby płacę 17,80 zł miesięcznie. Jeżeli każdy miałby osobny licznik, to tyle zapewne wynosiłaby opłata abonamentowa za ten licznik, nie mówiąc już o zużyciu gazu.
W Twoim przypadku proponuję tylko "przedsiębiorczym" kucharkom założyć osobne liczniki.
Oczywiście zupełnie inna sytuacja może być, gdy gaz jest też wykorzystywany do podgrzewania c.w.u. czy do instalacji c.o.

----------


## Shadock

Co prawda jeszcze, niestety, nie buduję, ale...

Poprosiłem geodetę o przygotowanie mapy dla celów projektowych z naniesioną siatką wysokościową, gdyż działka ma niewielki spad, a my planujemy budowę domu parterowego.

Zaczęło się od tego, że przez pierwsze 2 tygodnie (niestety musiałem wyjechać) od złożenia "zamówienia" pan geodeta się nie pojawił, bo jak twierdził córka rozbiła mu samochód i nie ma się jak do nas dostać. Problem w tym, że mieszka jakieś 700m od naszej działki, i to też był argument, żeby go zatrudnić. Po wielu prośbach pojawił się tydzień później, w sobotę i zaczął mierzyć działkę w strugach deszczu   :Roll:  Wykonał około 60 pomiarów! Zmierzył wszystko w promieniu jakiś 50-100 metrów i... pojechał.
Ze względu na to, iż działka jest dość wąska (20m) prosiłem też aby dokładnie wymierzył całą działkę (dł - szer.) gdyż posadowienie budynku, będzie, że tak powiem na centymetry  :smile: 
Gdy przedstawił mi mapkę okazało się, że jest to zbiór punktów z numerkami, ale nie ma na planie naszej działki, nie mówiąc już o jej wymiarach. Znalazłem za to miejsce posadowinia szamba u sąsiadów czy też bramę wjazdową na sąsiedniej działce  :big grin:  
Na pytanie "_dlaczego działka nie jest zwymiarowana_", najpierw odpowiedział, że "_architekt sam sobie może odczytać z mapki_ (skala 1:1000) _punkty i odległości_". Jak spytałem "_jaka jest dokładność takiego pomiaru z mapki_", to powiedział, że "_gdzieś tak do 1 metra_".
Stwierdziłem, że to zbyt duża niedokładność i poprosiłem ponownie o zwymiarowanie działki. Odparł, że "_to jest niemożliwe bo nie ma kamieni granicznych_". Powiedziałem, że ma je przecież na mapce i może ich sam poszukać. Wtedy się z irytował i powiedział, że "_nie jest od latania ze szpadlem i szukania kamieni granicznych_".
Wobec takiej postawy poszukaliśmy z teściem kamieni, które oczywiście były na miejscu i jeszcze raz poprosiłem geodetę o przyjazd i dokonanie stosownych pomiarów.
Jak się pojawił poźnym wieczorem i pokazałem mu kamienie to skwitował tylko "_jak się chce, to można znaleźć..._". Potem przystąpił do pomiarów miernikiem laserowym, ale zrobiło się tak ciemno, że w końcu dokonał *precyzyjnych*  :Wink2:   pomiarów przy użyciu taśmy mierniczej...
Do tego, to geodeta mi nie jest potrzebny... też mam taśmę mierniczą  :Wink2: , no ale to on ma papiery...   :ohmy:  
Na koniec okazało się, że cena na którą się umówiliśmy wzrosła o 30% (_bo musiał dodatkowo przyjeżdżać i wykonywać dodatkowe pomiary_), ale po moich protestach _łaskawie_ obniżył cenę o 10% mówiąc: "_no, niech już będzie moja strata..._". 
A skończyło sie na tym, że geodeta dostarczył mi mapki w skali 1:1000 (prosiłem 1:500), które były fotokopią dostarczonych przeze mnie mapek z geodezji gdzie zaznaczył różową obwódką okolice mojej działki i przybił swoją pieczątkę (powiem szczerze, że miałem nieco inne wyobrażenia o planie dla celów projektowych) *po 6 tygodniach*  (umawialiśmy sie na 2 tygodnie) dokładnie 11 lipca 2003 wieczorem, tak, że dokumenty do wydania WZiZT musiałem juz złożyć wg nowej ustawy. Skutkuje to tym, że do dnia dzisiejszego walczę z urzędami i nie mam WZiZT.
Wg starej ustawy od tygodnia miałbym już w ręku prawomocne WZiZT...   :Roll:  
Dużo się nagryzmoliłem, a raczej wylałem swoje żale...
Co prawda papierów nadal nie mam, ale od razu mi lepiej...  :big grin:  
Trzeba brac życie takim jakie jest   :cool: 

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

----------


## McŁoś

Chciałem w jednym roku wykonać wszystkie przyłącza: woda , gaz, prąd. Jednak gazownia uparła się że nie wolno im doprowadzić gazu na działkę na której nie ma stanu surowego gdzie na ścianie mogliby umieścić wyjście rurki z gazem. Ponieważ miałem tylko stan zero zapytałem ich jak ominąć ten problem - nie dało sie " ściana musi być " powiedzieli zgodnie gazownicy. OK za dwa dni na ścianie fundamentu ( jeszcze nie obsypanego ) stanęła piękna ścianka z pustaków max o wym... 1m x 1m.
Za tydzien montowali przyłącz gazowy - jeden trzymał ściankę aby się nie przewróciła a drugi kuł rowek.  (ścianka to ścianka - powiedziałem )
Bingo - miałem gaz !!!   :Lol: 

NAGRODA! PROSIMY O ADRES

----------


## Marzena

A mnie po paru miesiącach budowy nic nie zdziwi :  *1.* projekt energ. po uzgodnieniu w energetyce jest w ZUT. Skrzynka ma stać w rogu działki narożnej przy małej uliczce osiedlowej. W ZUT go nie podpiszą bo Zarząd Dróg i Mostów może , zgodnie z prawem , chciec odkupic ode mnie 5 na 5 m.kw. mojego rogu i wtedy skrzynka by przeszkadzała.. myślę poprosic ZDiM o jakieś pismo ,że nie będzie im trzeba moich 25 m.kw. - podjechali by wprost pod okno mojej sypialni.   *2.* Inspektor nadzoru źle obliczył szczyty - sam zobowiązał się je zmierzyć ,bo ekipa murarzy zrobi to źle. w rezultacie szczyty do skucia 10 cm. A inspektor zniknął.itp.  itp ..pisałabym do jutra.

----------


## adru

Absurd to za mało.Skandal- przeniesienie licznika wody ze studzienki umieszczonej 1,5m od muru budynku -do piwnicy. Materiał kosztował ok. 50zł rura, złączki.. a uzgodnienia, projekt, odbiory, dopuszczenia ponad 800zł. Samo przeniesienie licznika to 0,5 godz. roboty ,a papierkowa robota kilka tygodni. Jeszcze mnie postraszyli że w studzience z licznikiem była plomba skorodowana...

----------


## enzo 30

miałem kilka np. geodeta wytyczył budynek, fundamenty zalane i na długosci połowa domu jest dłuzsza o 40 cm ( w ten sposób kuchnia ,jadalnia i salon powiekszyły sie  ) 
ale miałem stracha co z wierzba dachowa i dachem, troche sie powiekszył na szczescie sie udało  :big grin:  
ale mistrzostwo swiata to zakład energetyczny który poinformował mnie ze moge zostac podłaczony do sieci ale tylko wypadku gdy na odcinku około 1oom od transformatora do granicy na własny koszt postawie kilkanascie słupów oczywiscie z linia ( koszt błachostka około 30,ooo zł)

----------


## kudlatyg

Sąsiad zalesił działkę rolna sasiadującą z moją.
Po interwencji w gminie dostaliśmy odpowiedź: Mimo iż jest to niezgodne z miejscowym planem zagospodarowania przestrzennego, gmina nie może nakazać odlesienia.
Zadzwoniłem do gminy anonimowo i mówię Chcę zalesić działkę rolną. "Nie wolno!!!" No to pytam: "A co mi zrobicie" Odpowiedź "Nic"
 :smile:

----------


## bobiczek

patrzcie jakie stare - a jakie fajne...
Może i dzisiaj zdarzają się extra historyjki???  :big grin:

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Pięć miesięcy na wydanie przez gminę decyzji o rozbudowie sieci wodociągowej (oczywiście na swój koszt !!! )  ! Teraz następne dwa na załatwienie pozwolenia na budowę ! Absurd goni absurd ! MASAKRA !

----------


## Żona Adwalka

Zafugowane dzrzwiczki rewizyjne pod wanną. 
Cytat  z pana fachowca:  "To się rzadko otwiera"   :big grin:

----------


## Barbossa

zrób tak, jak Ci pasuje, nikogo się nie pytaj
ino szybko   :big grin:

----------


## mysza223

Budując jedną halę sportową dla pewnej szkoły (będąc podwykonawcą dewelopera) wykonywałem dach na siłowni (taka niewielka dobudówka do hali gimnastycznej) o wielkości 85 mkw zawierający 8 koszy.Pokrycie trapezem:
- deweloper dostarczył materiał - krokwie 14x14 cm
- ilość materiału - na dwa dobre domy
Ale nie to jest absurdem - absurdem jest to:
- projekt w ręce i aż zgłupiałem jakby nie mierzyć zawsze w połowie okna na  ścianie hali
- poprosiłem kierbuda o przyjazd i decyzję co z tym zrobić odpowiedział że nie ma czasu
- pytam go co zrobić - odpowiedział abym coś wymyślił (szok)
Termin gonił więc wymyśliłem i zrobiłem wraz ze zmianą wyglądu elewacji frontowej.
- po jakimś czasie wpada kierbud i deweloper i patrzą w projekt i na to co zrobiłem - stwierdzenie lepiej ci wyszło jak było
- pytam co będzie z projektem bo niezgodnie z nim
i tu największy absurd:
- przyjadą projektanci i przerysują z natury to co zrobiłeś.

I wiecie co wszystko przeszło i wszystko jest w użytku.

----------


## malka

Takiiiii stary wewontek...ale mnie sie coś widzi,że ja juz konkurs na budowlany absurd wygrałam - patrz dziennik  :mad:  :mad:

----------

